# Apple iPad Raises the Stakes for E-Readers



## Pirate (Jul 5, 2009)

This has a nice table listing the 5 top eReaders

http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2010/01/apple-ipad-ereaders/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+wired/index+(Wired:+Index+3+(Top+Stories+2))


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Interesting. That table says the Kindle costs $230. Do they know something we don't know re: a price drop, or did they just list the wrong price?

L


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Thanks for posting that is a great pic that shows the crisp contrast and the lovely font type choices. oh and I see the spotlight icon for searching nice.


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

Actually, I think it does more to raise the stakes for reading material with graphics, tables, charts, etc., thus it changes the market for electronic text books, newspapers and magazines.    For pure text reading, its overkill.  I doubt we will see many people reading their iPad on the beach, but I can certainty see an entire 5th Grade class with one.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

As I have always said the iPad isn't really about it being an e-reader.


----------



## hutchdesigner (Jun 1, 2010)

I don't see the Ipad as a serious threat to any of the e-readers already out in the market. It's too expensive, it's not linked to any retail book sellers and worst of all it's a MAC. Apple should stick with the iPhone and iPod. The iPad is not worth your time.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The iPad isn't a MAC. . . . .it's not even a Mac  . . . . . .though it is an Apple product, of course.  To the best of my knowledge, however, the OS for the iPhone/Pod/Pad is completely different than that for a Mac computer whether desktop, notebook, laptop, or what-have-you. . . . . . .and, in fact, it's worth the time (and the money!  ) to a lot of folks as you will see if you look at the "apple products" section here. . . . .personally, it's not for _me_ but that doesn't mean it's not for lots of other people. . . . .so, while I agree it shouldn't be compared directly to dedicated e-readers. . . . .I expect it has its place in the cosmos. . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

On my recent trip to North Carolina with my iPad, it amazed me how many people said (1) "Is that an iPad?" followed immediately by (2) "Have you downloaded any books?" (to which I replied, "no, I read on my Kindle.")

So there is a perception out there that it is a reader.

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2010)

thanks for posting this ...i really like this


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> On my recent trip to North Carolina with my iPad, it amazed me how many people said (1) "Is that an iPad?" followed immediately by (2) "Have you downloaded any books?" (to which I replied, "no, I read on my Kindle.")
> 
> So there is a perception out there that it is a reader.
> 
> Betsy


 I told my brother that I had gotten an iPad. He told me that he had seen a friend's iPad and that my iPad would probably take the place of my Kindle as my ebook reader. I responded that no it wouldn't and went on to list all of the advantages of the Kindle to him.  I really believe that anyone who does not have a Kindle really has no idea just how we Kindlers feel about our Kindles.


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

+1

Best Wishes!


----------

